# Setup error #214



## Boonedoc (Jul 5, 2000)

I formatted the hard drive on an old IBM 701 laptop and was goin to reinstall Windows 3.1. During the installation process it gives me the Setup error #214 message. -Setup cannot open or create the file A:/winhelp.exe- Can somebody help me out?


----------



## Prismjohn (Apr 29, 1999)

Sounds as though the file on the disk is corrupt, you could try running Scandisk on the installation disk but I suspect that it will not be of much use as the installation disks are usually full to capacity - any bad sectors cannot be locked out as there is no room to relocate the data.


----------

